# Sorry, wrong forum



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Deleted, wrong forum


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

BigT said:


> Deleted, wrong forum



This does bring up an interesting point......It would be nice for the poster to be able to delete his post and not have to go through an admin.........


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Unsquidly makes a valid point. If we commit an major blunder with a post, we should be able to delete it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BigT said:


> Unsquidly makes a valid point. If we commit an major blunder with a post, we should be able to delete it.


On some of the older forum boards, they offered a 24 hour posting deletion IF nobody else quoted or replied to your posting.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hmmmmm, I didn't know that members couldn't delete their own posts!?! IS there that option in the drop down at the top right hand corner of the post?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Hmmmmm, I didn't know that members couldn't delete their own posts!?! IS there that option in the drop down at the top right hand corner of the post?


Just EDIT and REPORT for the most part.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Hmmmmm, I didn't know that members couldn't delete their own posts!?! IS there that option in the drop down at the top right hand corner of the post?


The only options I have for my posts are edit, report and only show this user.......For someone else's posts I have report and only show this user....


----------

